# autofs with ldap not working - lookup_ldap.so [SOLVED/bug]

## upengan78

Hi,

Just trying out 389-DS on a ldap server which is a gentoo box. Another gentoo machine is setup as an LDAP client. 

In order to auto mount user home directories from NFS server and using Ldap's automount maps, I emerged autofs with 'ldap' flag enabled but I receive below error.

automount -f ldap:ou=auto.master,ou=automount,dc=domain,dc=com

```
open_lookup:90: cannot open lookup module ldap (/usr/lib64/autofs/lookup_ldap.so: undefined symbol: parse_ldap_config)

```

cat /etc/autofs/auto.master has following entry

```
+ldap:auto.master

```

ldapsearch on client shows,

```

# extended LDIF

#

# LDAPv3

# base <dc=domain,dc=com> (default) with scope subtree

# filter: (objectclass=*)

# requesting: ALL

#

# domain.com

dn: dc=domain,dc=com

objectClass: top

objectClass: domain

dc: iit

# Directory Administrators, domain.com

dn: cn=Directory Administrators,dc=domain,dc=com

objectClass: top

objectClass: groupofuniquenames

cn: Directory Administrators

uniqueMember: cn=Directory Manager

# Groups, domain.com

dn: ou=Groups,dc=domain,dc=com

objectClass: top

objectClass: organizationalunit

ou: Groups

# People, domain.com

dn: ou=People,dc=domain,dc=com

objectClass: top

objectClass: organizationalunit

ou: People

# Special Users, domain.com

dn: ou=Special Users,dc=domain,dc=com

objectClass: top

objectClass: organizationalUnit

ou: Special Users

description: Special Administrative Accounts

# Accounting Managers, Groups, domain.com

dn: cn=Accounting Managers,ou=Groups,dc=domain,dc=com

objectClass: top

objectClass: groupOfUniqueNames

cn: Accounting Managers

ou: groups

description: People who can manage accounting entries

uniqueMember: cn=Directory Manager

# HR Managers, Groups, domain.com

dn: cn=HR Managers,ou=Groups,dc=domain,dc=com

objectClass: top

objectClass: groupOfUniqueNames

cn: HR Managers

ou: groups

description: People who can manage HR entries

uniqueMember: cn=Directory Manager

# QA Managers, Groups, domain.com

dn: cn=QA Managers,ou=Groups,dc=domain,dc=com

objectClass: top

objectClass: groupOfUniqueNames

cn: QA Managers

ou: groups

description: People who can manage QA entries

uniqueMember: cn=Directory Manager

# PD Managers, Groups, domain.com

dn: cn=PD Managers,ou=Groups,dc=domain,dc=com

objectClass: top

objectClass: groupOfUniqueNames

cn: PD Managers

ou: groups

description: People who can manage engineer entries

uniqueMember: cn=Directory Manager

# ugandhi1, domain.com

dn: uid=ugandhi1,dc=domain,dc=com

mail: ugandhi1@domain.com

uid: ugandhi1

givenName: Upen

objectClass: top

objectClass: person

objectClass: organizationalPerson

objectClass: inetorgperson

objectClass: posixAccount

sn: Gandhe

cn: Upen 

uidNumber: 1000

gidNumber: 10

homeDirectory: /home/ugandhi1

loginShell: /bin/bash

# auto.master, domain.com

dn: ou=auto.master,dc=domain,dc=com

ou: auto.master

objectClass: top

objectClass: automountmap

# auto.home, domain.com

dn: ou=auto.home,dc=domain,dc=com

ou: auto.home

objectClass: top

objectClass: organizationalUnit

objectClass: automountmap

# ugandhi1, auto.home, domain.com

dn: cn=ugandhi1,ou=auto.home,dc=domain,dc=com

objectClass: automount

objectClass: top

automountInformation: <NFSServerIP>:/nfs/ugandhi1

cn: ugandhi1

# /nfs, auto.master, domain.com

dn: cn=/nfs,ou=auto.master,dc=domain,dc=com

objectClass: automount

objectClass: top

automountInformation: ldap:ou=auto.home,dc=domain,dc=com

cn: /nfs

# search result

search: 2

result: 0 Success

# numResponses: 1

```

eix autofs

```
[I] net-fs/autofs

     Available versions:  4.1.3-r7 ~4.1.3-r9 4.1.4 5.0.3-r6 5.0.4-r5 ~5.0.5 ~5.0.5-r3 5.0.5-r4 ~5.0.5-r5 ~5.0.6 5.0.6-r1 {hesiod ldap sasl}

     Installed versions:  5.0.6-r1(11:39:10 09/14/11)(ldap -hesiod -sasl)

     Homepage:            http://www.linux-consulting.com/Amd_AutoFS/autofs.html

     Description:         Kernel based automounter

```

emerge --info

```
Portage 2.1.10.3 (default/linux/amd64/10.0, gcc-4.4.5, glibc-2.12.2-r0, 2.6.38-gentoo-r6 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.38-gentoo-r6-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Duo_CPU_E6550_@_2.33GHz-with-gentoo-2.0.2

Timestamp of tree: Fri, 26 Aug 2011 20:30:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:          4.1_p9

dev-lang/python:          2.7.1-r1, 3.1.3-r1

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.4-r1

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.26

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.0.2

sys-apps/openrc:          0.8.3-r1

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.4

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.68

sys-devel/automake:       1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:       2.20.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc:            4.4.5

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.4.1-r1

sys-devel/libtool:        2.2.10

sys-devel/make:           3.82

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 2.6.36.1 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.12.2

Repositories: gentoo

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

FFLAGS=""

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://mirror.mcs.anl.gov/pub/gentoo/ rsync://mirror.mcs.anl.gov/gentoo/ ftp://mirror.mcs.anl.gov/pub/gentoo/"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY=""

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="acl alsa amd64 berkdb bzip2 cdr cli cracklib crypt cups cxx dri dvd fortran gdbm gpm iconv ipv6 kde mmx modules mudflap multilib ncurses nls nptl nptlonly openmp pam pcre perl pppd python qt4 readline session sse sse2 ssl sysfs tcpd unicode xorg zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan stage tables krita karbon braindump" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="fbdev glint intel mach64 mga neomagic nouveau nv r128 radeon savage sis tdfx trident vesa via vmware dummy v4l" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account" 

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LINGUAS, MAKEOPTS, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

How should I troubleshoot further or is anything missing?Last edited by upengan78 on Wed Sep 14, 2011 6:43 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## upengan78

Found this bug report https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=381315, should have checked before.

Bug was fixed yesterday.

Install 5.0.6-r2 and you should be good.

----------

